# can you guess, what I got in the mail?



## sachem allison (Apr 6, 2012)

I came home tonight rather run down and tired. I just wanted to eat my late dinner and fiddle fart on the computer before I crashed. However, when I went to my computer there was an envelope on it from a mister Lee Silva. I hadn't heard that name in over a year and my curiosity was peaked. 
Let me give you a little background on Lee, he is a young blacksmith that lives in central California, I have never met him, just like I have never met most of you guys. I was looking for someone to make me a Bracelet, but I didn't want a jeweler to do it ( i could do that myself anyway) I wanted a blacksmith. As you makers know that have done pieces for me, my criteria is that it looks like it was made a thousand years ago. I searched on various forums and etsy. one day I was looking for something completely different when I came upon Lee's site and noticed a few bits of jewelry he was making. They were not quite what I was looking for, but had potential. I wrote him telling him what I was looking for and over the course of the next few weeks we became good friends. He made me three prototypes and told me to pick one, I picked all three and wear them everyday. Lee was falling on some pretty hard times, it is very difficult to support yourself full time as a blacksmith in today's world. One day Lee just disappeared, he never returned letters, emails or phone calls. Hell, I thought he did him self in.
Well, apparently he is back and is starting up again, slowly. He needed to regroup and figure things out and change a few things in his life and is ready to get to it.

one of the last emails I sent out to him was a year ago last Thanksgiving or Christmas asking him to make me a stainless steel tasting spoon. I forgot all about it and today when I touched the envelope I knew exactly what was in it. I hope you guys like it. Lee does damn fine work and I want to show off my new spoon. check out my albums for pictures of the bracelets. This is a one off, not for sale, just showing off.:razz:

The spoon itself is 8 1/2 inches long
the hook is 1 1/4 inches by 1 inch the hook swivels so you can hook it on your finger if you like.
The bowl is 1 3/8 inch x 1 3/8 inch
3/8 inch deep.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 6, 2012)

Pretty Friggin Cool!!! 
Nicest spoon in Manhattan, I'd wager!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Chef Niloc (Apr 6, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Pretty Friggin Cool!!!
> Nicest spoon in Manhattan, I'd wager!:doublethumbsup:




:curse::spankarse:


It is pretty sweet


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 6, 2012)

:notworthy:


Chef Niloc said:


> :curse::spankarse:
> 
> 
> It is pretty sweet


i bow to the master:notworthy:


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 6, 2012)

i think I'll make this my new ice cream eating spoon:thumbsup:. wait, I ain't allowed to eat ice cream :bat: never mind:sad0:


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Apr 6, 2012)

Very awesome...:doublethumbsup:


----------



## The hekler (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome, love the rustic look of the handle!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 6, 2012)

that is very cool. Hopefully your post will generate some more business for him.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 6, 2012)

Son,

That is really cool. The utility of the swivel with the hook is a great concept.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 6, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 6, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> that is very cool. Hopefully your post will generate some more business for him.


I don't want to take business away from anyone here.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 6, 2012)

I think the vendors here are unable to produce enough spoons to quell the damand.

Anyway, I really like the style of that spoon. It's looks like something Del or Will might produce.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 6, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> I think the vendors here are unable to produce enough spoons to quell the damand.



+1

I am still kicking myself for not ordering at least one from Del when I had the chance. I couldn't quite bring myself to pay what Mark was asking for one of Devin's spoons a while back, but I was sorely tempted.

What a great spoon Son. Enjoy it.


----------



## add (Apr 6, 2012)

Great back story and tremendous piece of craftsmanship!

But what I find even more intriguing is that you have a postman that delivers right to your home computer address... :biggrin:


----------



## heirkb (Apr 6, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> i think I'll make this my new ice cream eating spoon:thumbsup:. wait, I ain't allowed to eat ice cream :bat: never mind:sad0:



Nice spoon. If you call it your new ice cream bowl, then maybe you can still eat ice cream. One "bowl" of ice cream a week. 

On a serious note, though, do what you gotta do to stay well. Ignore me


----------



## Mike Davis (Apr 6, 2012)

Very awesome! I think it is fantastic!


----------



## RobinW (Apr 6, 2012)

Coooool!

And have some icecream.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 6, 2012)

Effing cool spoon bro!


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 6, 2012)

heirkb said:


> Nice spoon. If you call it your new ice cream bowl, then maybe you can still eat ice cream. One "bowl" of ice cream a week.
> 
> On a serious note, though, do what you gotta do to stay well. Ignore me



see, now that's funny.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 6, 2012)

add said:


> Great back story and tremendous piece of craftsmanship!
> 
> But what I find even more intriguing is that you have a postman that delivers right to your home computer address... :biggrin:



ain't that the truth.


----------



## Justin0505 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very awesome! Rustic, but breathtakingly elegant. I love the swivel hook design: very creative. Who came up with that, you or him?


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 7, 2012)

I just asked him if he could make saucing and tasting spoons. I didn't hear back from him for over a year until I found this spoon sitting on my computer. It is all him. if you slide your pinky finger into the hook, the spoon sits perfectly in the hand and you will never drop it. with my stroke issues this is perfect for me. I intentionally let go of the spoon and it just dangled off the pinky. when you set the spoon down the finger naturally slides out and there is almost know difference between setting down a normal spoon and this one. He thought this baby out.


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 7, 2012)

Damn sexy. Even without a real need for it I want one.


----------

